# Bear Archery Cam Swap



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i was thinking about swapping out the cam on my bow. my bow is a 2011 Attack and i was thinking about trying to put a cam from a 2011-2012 Carnage on it. my Attack has an E-Cam and the Carnage has a Skeletal Cam. i have never compared the cams side by side to see a size and shape difference. just looking at the pictures, the Skeletal Cam is more cut out to reduce it's weight. both cam systems have perimeter weights but with the reduced weight of the Skeletal Cam, it should have a performance advantage. not sure how much performance would be gained if any by doing this switch. the Attack and Carnage are very similiar in spec's with the biggest differences being the Carnage is 1" longer a2a and having a roller guard instead of a cable slide.

the Carnage is listed to have a slightly higher IBO rating but i don't know if that is because of the roller guard or Skeletal Cam. other than finding a Skeletal Cam to do the swap, the only thing that concerns me is if the string specs will change? i'm pretty sure both bows use the same idler wheel and the shape and size of the two cams look pretty darn close. has anyone tried this or know anyone who has? also how would one go abouth figuring the new string and cable lengths if i did try this swap?

would it even be worth trying?


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lemme know if you have favorable experience with this. I'd like to do it.....about the time I think I need a new bow.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

My suggestion?

Buy another Bow.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

threetoe said:


> My suggestion?
> 
> Buy another Bow.


Well, as I understand bow technology, manufactures are pretty tapped out on cam options for increasing the IBO speeds.

Why buy a new bow for $900 when you can tinker with the cams to get a new-to-you setup and have a rewarding experience in the process....and save hundreds of dollars?


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> i was thinking about swapping out the cam on my bow. my bow is a 2011 Attack and i was thinking about trying to put a cam from a 2011-2012 Carnage on it. my Attack has an E-Cam and the Carnage has a Skeletal Cam. i have never compared the cams side by side to see a size and shape difference. just looking at the pictures, the Skeletal Cam is more cut out to reduce it's weight. both cam systems have perimeter weights but with the reduced weight of the Skeletal Cam, it should have a performance advantage. not sure how much performance would be gained if any by doing this switch. the Attack and Carnage are very similiar in spec's with the biggest differences being the Carnage is 1" longer a2a and having a roller guard instead of a cable slide.
> 
> the Carnage is listed to have a slightly higher IBO rating but i don't know if that is because of the roller guard or Skeletal Cam. other than finding a Skeletal Cam to do the swap, the only thing that concerns me is if the string specs will change? i'm pretty sure both bows use the same idler wheel and the shape and size of the two cams look pretty darn close. has anyone tried this or know anyone who has? also how would one go abouth figuring the new string and cable lengths if i did try this swap?
> 
> would it even be worth trying?


It's worth trying if you have the tools to tinker with it. I don't. My guess, the extra 5fps of the Carnage comes from the additional axle to axle. But I'm sure the roller guard and new cam weight/design contribute to it, too.


----------

